# 3-foot shop light fixtures and bulbs



## coloradotrout (Nov 30, 2012)

I have not seem them widespread, but are there 3' fixtures and bulbs available?

I bought my daughter a 48" wide shelving unit for starting plants. The 48" unit stands 74" + rollers tall-making this a fairly prominent piece of "furniture". A 36" wide version is available, that is 54" tall. But I've not generally seen 36" wide shop light fixtures; nor bulbs. I may just have to shorten the 48" wide shelving.

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=71473-80752-184874B-DS&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3473483&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Do research on LED's.

Back in the day (about forty years ago), my neighbor, a guy with education in plants, impressed on me the possibility of growing things using both florescent and intestate in combination, to cover the light spectrum. It worked. I think. I don't remember.

I do remember you had to open and close the door, for air movement, to strengthen the stalks of the plants, since they climbed to the light.

The nice thing about LED's, if they'd work, is you can, usually, trim them to the length you need (as I did my under cabinet lights, which have no dark spots).


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

36" long lamps are available, but not too common. Try Grainger supply.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You can buy them, but I strongly recommend against it. I built a small laundry room many years ago and used a 36" fixture, based on the size of the room. Those 36" bulbs are not common and cost WAY more than 24 and 48 inch sizes.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Instead of a single 36" fixture you might think about 2- 18" under cabinet fixtures.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Instead of a single 36" fixture you might think about 2- 18" under cabinet fixtures.
> 
> - Dallas


What he said. In 15 years I can't remember ever messing with a 3' light. And avoid grainger at all cost. They have everything and everything is expensive because they do.


----------

